# legal trouble



## pabloescobar (Mar 1, 2006)

hello gents,
i am new here, but i was a regular member over at og, i was trying to post this at o.g., but we know how that turned out.i am a bit pressed for time, since i have coourt in a few days.

about a year ago i was busted(ohio,u.s.a.) for cultivation of m.j., i was growing in hydro,17 plants,8 of them 3 weeks away from maturity,nirvana northern lights. long story short, i am facing a felony three,d.A. doesnt want to cut me any slack, according to them they wieghed it at a little over 4000 grams.the last trick up my lawyers sleeve was to have an expert re-weigh everything since mj looses alot of weight after drying.

lawyer called me mon and stated that the expert advised her that i was probably wasting my money,and there was only a slim chance of getting down to a 1000 grams.(felony 5)

i am no hard core criminal, so something like this while it means nothing to the crack head on the street would be devestating as far as life goes, i am not worried about jail time, but this on my record is the begining of the end.so any chance is a risk i am willing to take.

i need your opinions, should i risk it? is there a decent chance at getting it under 1000 or is this just a pipe dream, and i need to deal with reality?


----------



## rebelwithoutacause (Mar 3, 2006)

Hey man sorry to hear that, good luck with everything.  How did you get caught?  You might be able to get it exponged off your record or something later on down the road.


----------



## Mutt (Mar 3, 2006)

You may want to hit the Norml website for a lawyer in your state. They have a list that you may be able to get a second counsel to help. As there may be loopholes your original attorney has missed. Once you do they may grant you a continuance to get the new attorney up to speed. Just a thought.

Do everything and anything. Even if it is a small chance. Get continuances as much as you can. Do everything you can to stay out of jail dude. No matter what it costs. If it drags on they may even get you another assistant DA that mey be a little more easy on the situation.

I am no lawyer, I am just kicking out ideas for you.

I wish you the best of luck.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Mar 3, 2006)

I have absolutly no idea if this would help you or not, but at least you could tell your attorney this:

Marijuana loses 80%+ when dried and cured. It's never sold or purchased until this drying and curing is done. The actual street value of your 4000 freshly picked grams is the value of 800 grams of the final product. The rest is evaporated water. This information is available from many, many sources, including published material and material that is accepted in the scientific community.

If you're trying to get the weight down to a realistic number, that's the only way I can think of doing so, and it's the truth.

Good luck to you man, I hope like hell you get something working good for you.


----------



## pabloescobar (Mar 3, 2006)

thanks! yeah my case is already a year in the making, ive gotmy lawyer and all, the question is do i sepnd the 1500.00 to get everything re-weighed, what are my chances of getting it down to at least 1000 grams?
basically i am trying to do SOMETHING LIKE A POLL


----------



## pabloescobar (Mar 3, 2006)

thanks! yeah my case is already a year in the making, ive gotmy lawyer and all, the question is do i sepnd the 1500.00 to get everything re-weighed, what are my chances of getting it down to at least 1000 grams? 
basically i am trying to do something like a poll. 

1)go for it?

2)take my medicine instead?

i appreciate all of your input, but please guys i am looking for responses from seasoned growers who have a good idea about the drying process, and curing.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Mar 3, 2006)

pabloescobar said:
			
		

> thanks! yeah my case is already a year in the making, Ive got my lawyer and all, the question is do i spend the 1500.00 to get everything re-weighed, what are my chances of getting it down to at least 1000 grams?
> basically i am trying to do SOMETHING LIKE A POLL


After a year, if they've had the weed in something that it has had the ability for the water to evaporate, then yes, it could have lost a lot of weight. If it were me, yes, I'd risk the bucks for the chance to reduce the problem.

Make em weigh the pot, not the containers and the pot. They'll try to weigh it as heavy as possible. It's up to your attorney to make them do it fairly.

Like I said, if the water content of the weed was able to evaporate, then the weed has to be lighter. How much evaporation is the biggest question. If they plastic wrapped it air tight, then the moisture will still be in the weed mostly.

Your attorney should have the right to view the evidence against you. Have him/her look for you.

The difference that is possible is 4000 grams = 8.8 pounds or 800 grams = 1.8 pounds.

Your lawyer should be able to tell the difference by holding it. Why would they charge you for that?

Unless it's just your attorneys fees of 1500 bucks for doing it.

Hey, I hope I helped somehow.

Good luck to you.


----------



## Mutt (Mar 3, 2006)

you read my point of view. do anything dude. ANYTHING. You can recoup legal expenses on the outside easier than in. Its better than not trying at all.


----------



## gqone333 (Mar 5, 2006)

i dont know thats a lot of weed almost 2 pounds if iwere you either fess up and say it was for you to smoke ,which they wont buy ,or say ,someone fronted me the equipment and seeds in exchange for half ,make up somebody and say he heard that i got caught so he doenst call anymore.one dude i heard said he was growing for the elder to help them and make a little money,but common man ,we know thats a lie.when i get my bud on the next crop of skunk and white widow im wrapping it good and ductaping it to the roof on the backside of my porch,my get some metal holders and nail it .not sure yet


----------



## doug1627 (Mar 27, 2006)

Move to Mexico!!!!!Just kidding


----------



## Nugget123 (May 11, 2006)

#1 go for it u could regret something like this for the rest of ur life make them re-weigh it and tell them u fucked up and am in some counsling shit idk best of luck


----------

